# Kindle - USB or EU Power Adapter?



## Marathon Man (11 Apr 2011)

I'm going to order a Kindle in the next few days, but wondering about charging.

Apparently it comes with a USB charging cable, but there is an EU power Adapter available also (€20.00 extra).  Is it worth getting the adapter or is the USB charger adequate?

Also, the Amazon site has the option to charge in € or $.  By my reckoning, charging in $ is a couple of € cheaper, even allowing for VISA currency charges.  

Advice/opinions on both Qs appreciated.


----------



## alexandra123 (11 Apr 2011)

Would you not be better buying this from PC World ? At least then you can consult with them if you cannot get the Wi-Fi to work. 

If you were on holidays - would you plan on bringing your laptop with you just to power a kindle ? In the long run you would probably be better off getting the adapter. 

I am also looking to get one of these but I am looking for the older version and looking for a second hand one. You are aware that you can only use Amazon books bought from the Amazon site? You cannot for example load a pdf file onto it. I suppose that is it's only drawback. I have heard great reviews on tihs device ! 

It should be brought into the schools, it will save the poor kids backs with the heavy schoolbags.


----------



## Marathon Man (11 Apr 2011)

I meant to get a price from PC World/Currys/Dixons but haven't got round to it - they don't have it listed on-line. I;d be surprised if they match the on-line price though.

Wrt Kindle only taking Amazon formats, I understand that Calibre will convert to several formats, including Amazon's.

On charging, I'm thinking along the same lines as you.  However the Kindle, apparently takes a 30hr charge, so that'll go along way.  Another thought struck me - I have a mains to USB charger for my Garmin Forerunner 305 running watch. Surely that'll do for the Kindle too?  Any techie here able to advise on this?


----------



## Cahir (12 Apr 2011)

The USB charging cable is great.  I charged my Kindle when I got it over 3 months ago and only once since (the battery was low but not gone altogether) so it lasts a very long time.  I use the Kindle for about 2 hours most days so I wouldn't worry about the battery running out on a 2 or 3 week holiday.


----------



## paddyc (12 Apr 2011)

You can buy generic USB mains chargers, essentially they are a regular 3 pin plug with a USB output, same setup as the iphone usb chargers. Just do a search on ebay for "kindle mains charger" - Should get one for about €5 inc delivery


----------



## Marathon Man (12 Apr 2011)

Thanks Paddyc! That's what I thought.


----------



## wheeler (12 Apr 2011)

You get a generic USB charger with the 3 point plug automatically.


----------



## Cahir (12 Apr 2011)

wheeler said:


> You get a generic USB charger with the 3 point plug automatically.



I didn't.


----------



## paddyc (12 Apr 2011)

Some of them have the USB cable hard wired into them, others you can remove the USB cable, so you can use with standard usb, micro use etc ....they are really handy


----------



## Marathon Man (13 Apr 2011)

Just checked with PC World - my local is out of stock until next week - the price for the 3G version is €199.  Amazon's price is €181.97, inc VAT & delivery.  I should have it by next Tues and save myself €17 too.
Thanks for the input everyone!


----------



## Marathon Man (29 Apr 2011)

*Update on Kindle*

Got my Kindle from Amazon in the US last week.  Ordered on Thurs and arrived on the following Tues.

The only charger it came with was a Kindle specific cable with a USB conn on the other end.  I have a USB mains plug that came with my Garmin Forerunner watch and the Kindle charges fine with it.

Wrt files, I've had no major problems with any format to date.  Contrary to reports from other posters, it reads PDFs just fine.  I have had a few problems reading some files but used Calibre to convert any that I did have problems with and, so far everything is fine. 

I've loaded lots of books, technical documents, personal docs and magazines and I'm very pleased with the purchase.


----------



## fuzzy10 (23 May 2011)

Here is a great link for anyone who's interested in buying or already have a kindle.
I got the 3G kindle a few months back and have to say its the best thing slince sliced pan!

http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/...th-a-kindle-3/#

*How to Do (Almost) Everything With a Kindle 3*


----------

